# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Flying in lucid dreams.........

## purplemel78

Hi everyone, i'm new to this forum.

I got talking to a friend last night about dreams when she started telling me about her lucid dreams. Well i'd never really given it much thought till now..........
I've been having lucid dreams for years. I can fly really really high. I fly round the house and down the stairs.  Sometimes i run through fields and fly up to the clouds with the birds and can see the little houses and people down below -its fantastic!!!!! I feel really silly now because i've never really talked about it before and should have looked into it sooner. Now i find out that this happens to so many people, all it takes is the awareness of realising your asleep, pretty clever hey?!!! But how many people can do it? 50% of the population or is it more? or less than this? I'm so interested in this now and would love to perfect my flying technique!!!!
I would love hear about other peoples experiences and info would be so cool. Thanx people.........Mel x :smiley:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

IDK the real numbers, but 50% of people having LDs, is WAY high.  I'm sure like 2% of people get them or something....even less then that who care that they have them.

And, welcome.

----------


## Naiya

You are a lucky one! Most people have at least a few lucid dreams in their lifetimes, but only a small amount of the population can have lucid dreams at will or regularly. 

Even on this website, the people who lucid dream often are in the minority. For most of us, it's a skill that we have had to build up and didn't come naturally. A few people, like you, have them naturally, which is awesome. Count yourself lucky.  ::D:

----------


## purplemel78

Wow!! Thanx for your replys. I never realised this was such a skill before.
I wouldn't say i can make this happen at will but it definately happens on a  fairly regular basis!!! I've been thinking about how long this has been happening and its a pretty long time - since i was a kid. 

Quite often when i realise i'm dreaming, i suddenly wake up in bed, except i'm not awake i'm still dreaming. I also have the ability to awaken myself if the dream is not to my liking. Since i've taken an interest in looking into all this (the last 2 days) i havent had a lucid dream but maybe thats because i'm anticipating it too much. 

However i'm pretty sure that with research, this forum will help me i'm sure i will eventually get to the point where i can manipulate and control my dreams
as i have been havin LD for many years without even realising that it was a gift. It's very exciting!!!

I hope to meet others that have had the same experiences (especially the flying) and am looking forward to any tips and advice........

Mel xx

 ::lol::

----------


## sleepydvdr

Earlier this year was my first LD experience. That's when I came to this forum. Reading here about flying gave me the idea. A couple months ago, I had a semi LD and I was able to fly. But not continuously. It was more like really long jumps. Last night I had pretty vivid LD and I wasn't as good at flying this time. I could only go maybe 100 feet before landing. After a few of these, one landing was a bit clumsy and it knocked me out of the dream. Off topic, but I thought it was neat how in the dream the temperature was perfect. When waking I distinctly noticed how hot my body became all of a sudden (I was under two thick blankets). 

Can others fly like Superman or like me and lose steam and have to kick off the ground again?

----------


## Yesod

ive been working on LDing for about 2 months now and have managed 2 fully concious (layer 4) dreams within that time. ive tried flying in both of them and like sleepydvdr i can just about glide, may be the odd giant leap but havent managed to get much altitude yet. ill keep on practising until i manage it tho, from what i hear flying is great fun :smiley:

----------


## purplemel78

I take a big long run and jump, and then use my arms to pull me up a bit like breast stroke. Once i'm up as far as i want to be i can glide around with quite smooth control. If i lose control and start falling i can regain height using my arms again. Never really seem to remember landing though?  ::?:

----------


## purplemel78

How do i get adopted?

 :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> How do i get adopted?



Wait 2 weeks.

----------


## Rosewhip137

Strangely enough, several of my friends have had lucid dreams frequently their whole life, one in particular almost daily >_< 

I would be interested in a statistic of people who LD on a regular basis.

----------


## Xedan

all I can do is float kinda high but it's more like a jump because I come right back down. really wish I could fly  :Sad:  ...

----------


## kierany1

omg  ::D:  I never knew I had Lucid dreams before after reading your post. I've maybe had 3 of these. I was about six and I was flying Down the stairs and I thought it was real. Is this a Lucid or wot?  ::banana::   ::lol::

----------


## Xedan

no, unfortunately. if you didn't know you were dreaming it wasn't lucid. sorry.

----------


## Lucidness

Anyone can have Lucid dreams. But count yourself lucky because they come naturally to you, obviously.

----------


## kierany1

The thing was though I knew I was dreaming. Because I wasn't wearing my own clothes

----------


## Xedan

> omg  I never knew I had Lucid dreams before after reading your post. I've maybe had 3 of these. I was about six and I was flying Down the stairs and* I thought it was real.* Is this a Lucid or wot?



I think you can see why I was confused

----------


## Bizarre Jester

yea I'm getting good at flying. I jump up in the air and fly, my face looking at the ground, It's an awsome view, seeing all of the houses and cars at say 300 feet.

----------


## Xedan

Yea, I remember in one dream I was flying in this tiny machine which was little more than a platform, and it was very awesome!

----------


## Loaf

To learn to fly I had to get comfortable with high spaces. First I flew around by sitting down as if I was driving an invisible car in the air. Once I did that I eventually had a dream a few weeks later where I got frustrated and simply forced myself into the air and flew to the moon. It was an amazing dream. After that I had a dream where I was in the sky and there were people floating on clouds. I joined them. It removed my fear of heights and big empty spaces, because at any time I could have slipped through the clouds.

----------


## purplemel78

Had my first lucid dream since joining this forum!!!! I have had loads in the past but this was the first one since realising what its all about.
We sleep downstairs on a sofa bed and the kids had come down really early so i decided to go up to one of the kids beds for a bit longer as i was still tired.
I realised i was lucid straight away and kept trying to keep that thought rubbing my hands etc...... Its a bit fuzzy still as my DR hasnt been all that good lately. I remember thinking this is so cool i know i'm dreaming lets go try out some cool stuff so i went downstairs (which wasn't even our house it was my mum and dads) and started showing my stepson i could do somersaults in the air - really slowly! The i decided to go for a run outside, i was only wearing light clothing but thought i know i'm dreaming so it wont be cold, however i did feel slightly chilly? Then started flying down the street stopping to hover over an extremely confused cat and a dog which were making weird noises (i think i did too, like a ghost?). Then i was with my mum and we were going somewhere (can't remember where) and she looked at me and said 'why did you get changed?'  i hadnt but then noticed i was suddenly wearing a jacket that i didnt have on previously so i took it off and threw it on the ground. I also remembered to do several reality checks whilst being lucid. Think i lost lucidity at some point although not sure when? When i woke up i tried to get back into the dream but couldnt and had to get up at this point anyway. Not verymany details in this dream but the fact that i was properly lucid since joining meant i had to post it on here. When you realise whats happening for the first time since understanding LD its extremely exciting!!!!!

----------


## alaanqaa

while i was looking at the forums, i remembered that when i was younger i used to bounce in dreams and on the second or third bounce it would be like i was taking off. I would go up so high and could see everything below. It was a common thing before i started to become frightened of my dreams and sleep activities. thanks for letting me remember them.  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

> To learn to fly I had to get comfortable with high spaces. First I flew around by sitting down as if I was driving an invisible car in the air. Once I did that I eventually had a dream a few weeks later where I got frustrated and simply forced myself into the air and flew to the moon. It was an amazing dream. After that I had a dream where I was in the sky and there were people floating on clouds. I joined them. It removed my fear of heights and big empty spaces, because at any time I could have slipped through the clouds.



Being high up always freaks me out!  About streetlight-height is my max.  :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

Me too. Its so freaky. 
To get over this I made it so I could fly really fast. I was only in the air for seconds before hitting the moon.

----------

